# Jeopardy! -James Holzhauer



## applecruncher (May 2, 2019)

I'm not a regular Jeopardy watcher, but I've been watching James the past couple weeks.

He's amazing.  Be interesting to see if he can eventually break Ken Jennings' record.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/01/entertainment/jeopardy-james-holzhauer-trnd/index.html


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2019)

Yeah,   He's  amazing;  doesn't  miss a trick.


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2019)

This guy is a genius.  I've started watching every afternoon, and his knowledge, and willingness to risk, is amazing.


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2019)

The other day he won by only $18...Whew!
As Alex said the other player made James work for his money.  :laugh:


----------



## JFBev (May 2, 2019)

It's been fun to watch, but I missed the $18 one.  Heck!

I wonder if he has a photographic memory?  If so, wouldn't it be great to have a game where all three contestants had that attribute?  nthego:


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2019)

Cannot miss a show now!  He's amazing, and  so calm, cool and collected as he rolls on.   
Sure hope he breaks Ken Jennings record.  (that is over $4 million)


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2019)

His wife ...








https://heavy.com/news/2019/04/james-holzhauer-jeopardy-wife-melissa-sassin/


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2019)

Grrr, our local station aired some sports program  but I looked online and I see James did it again:

https://nypost.com/2019/05/02/jeopardy-champ-james-holzhauers-21st-win-sets-new-record/


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2019)

I've been watching every night for decades. It was my mothers favorite show so we watched together. But James is like a machine. Not much of a match. In fact, no match. I'm getting disinterested now. But viewership has doubled.

He's a professional gambler by day and says he got a lot of practice betting on sports. He says everyone in Vegas knows him by his first name. The amount of money he's making on Jeopardy is probably peanuts compared to his net worth.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2019)

I'm anxious to see how he fares with this; already he's a millionaire~wow


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

Jeopardy Teachers Tournament is May 6 - 17, so James will be off for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Jeopardy Teachers Tournament is May 6 - 17, so James will be off for a couple weeks.


Oh, okay..he gets a rest to do even better!  lol..like he needs it


----------



## Camper6 (May 3, 2019)

I have a PVR. Automatically records Jeopardy every day. I love it. Maybe we can play it online here?


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

James did it again.  New total winnings $1,691,008.


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> James did it again.  New total winnings $1,691,008.



Yep, $82K tonight. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## terry123 (May 3, 2019)

JimW said:


> Yep, $82K tonight. He makes it look so easy.


I have been loving it.  Will not watch again until he is back on.  Never found the teacher ones very good except that I am amazed that some of them actually teach our kids.  Mine were blessed to have good ones.   Just my opinion. Yours might be different.   I do have one that is a teacher.


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

Yeah, I've made a calendar reminder to start watching again on May 20. 
I like watching James, it's fun. 

He has some skill with the buzzer. Also watch him calculate how much to wager.

I've seen comments that some think he's arrogant. I totally disagree. Some people are even making fun of his teeth saying he needs to see an orthodontist.

People used to call Ken Jennings Alfred E. Neuman (MAD magazine) and Howdy Doody.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

James is back tonight!


----------



## Camper6 (May 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah, I've made a calendar reminder to start watching again on May 20.
> I like watching James, it's fun.
> 
> He has some skill with the buzzer. Also watch him calculate how much to wager.
> ...



He does have skill with the buzzer. He explained  I watched an interview.  There is something the viewers don't see that the contestants do.

You can't ring in until Trebek finishes the question and you can time it that way but there are also a set of lights that go around the board that the contestants see and you can time it that way as well.

It's easy to gamble when you are not gambling with scared money.


----------



## terry123 (May 20, 2019)

Looking forward to the show today. Have it ready to tape if I forget.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

We used to call Prince Charles Alfred E. Neuman.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

Good players tonight, but James did it again.


----------



## terry123 (May 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Good players tonight, but James did it again.


Yes he did!!


----------



## applecruncher (May 21, 2019)

Trivia all-star James Holzhauer banked another $86,905 Tuesday for his 24th consecutive win on “Jeopardy!,” bringing his grand total to $1,867,142.

With tonight’s honors, Holzhauer now has the highest per-game average in the history of “Jeopardy!,” which has been on the air for nearly 50 years.

“James could not be caught — what else is new?” host Alex Trebek quipped.

https://nypost.com/2019/05/21/james-holzhauer-aces-24th-jeopardy-win-with-new-record/


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2019)

Tune in tomorrow.  He probably will make it to $2,000,000.


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2019)

James total now is $1,939,027.If his streak continues, I think he'll reach $2M this week.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 23, 2019)

I feel sorry for the other contestants who are playing against James .
I would hope the producers in the future set a time frame for how long a contestant can play the game.I think he has stayed on too long


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2019)

Like so many, I really enjoy watching James.  Really wonder how long it can last.   He seems like such a nice, SMART, guy..  
I will feel bad when he gets  toppled. 

Anyone know how long Ken Jennings lasted?  .. and what were his total winnings?


----------



## terry123 (May 23, 2019)

He did it today but only left with around 53,000 as there was another smart guy on this time.  He almost did James in.


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I feel sorry for the other contestants who are playing against James .
> I would hope the producers in the future set a time frame for how long a contestant can play the game.I think he has stayed on too long



Everyone who goes on Jeopardy is very smart and knows a lot of information about a lot of things. There is no guarantee of winning, and I don't feel sorry for any of the contestants.

TPTB can't start changing the rules just because someone wins a lot of money or because some people find James annoying (which I don't understand at all).

Ken Jennings won 74 games before his streak was ended by another challenger.



Bonnie said:


> Like so many, I really enjoy watching James.  Really wonder how long it can last.   He seems like such a nice, SMART, guy..
> I will feel bad when he gets  toppled.
> 
> Anyone know how long Ken Jennings lasted?  .. and what were his total winnings?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Jennings


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2019)

^ Thanks!  ... over $3 million. 

James is mentioned in the above link...


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2019)

terry123 said:


> He did it today but only left with around 53,000 as there was another smart guy on this time.  He almost did James in.



Yes, very good challenger! James now $1,991,135.

btw I've read that  James has already committed some of his winnings to a few charities.


----------



## Camper6 (May 23, 2019)

I was disappointed. The challenger should have gone all in on final.


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> ^ Thanks!  ... over $3 million.



Ken Jennings $2,522,700 in 74 episodes in 2004
Also:
a $2,000 second-place prize in his 75th appearance
 a $500,000 second-place prize in the _Jeopardy! Ultimate Tournament of Champions, 
a $100,000 win for second-place prize in the Jeopardy! Battle of the Decades
as well as half of a $300,000 prize in the IBM Challenge, when he competed against Watson.

_The question that ended Ken's streak:
https://www.realclearhistory.com/video/2017/11/29/ken_jennings_jeopardy_streak_ends.html


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2019)

Ken Jennings is cheering him on too ... 

https://news.yahoo.com/em-jeopardy-em-champ-james-125851122.html


----------



## terry123 (May 24, 2019)

Did it again today.  I am loving it!!!


----------



## applecruncher (May 24, 2019)

James - *$2,065,535

*It'll be a sad day when someone catches him, it's gonna happen sooner or later...but for now :banana: epper:


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Did it again today.  I am loving it!!!




And again today, with biggest one day winnings to date,  over $130,000    

As Alex Trebek said at the end of the show ... And the Beat Goes On ..... :clap:


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2019)

James *$2,195,557

*On his 28th day James is within $325K of Ken Jennings' total on his 74th day.


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2019)

James *$2,254,938
*29 days

By the way,

Before 2003, _Jeopardy! contestants were limited to five consecutive games. At the beginning of the show's 20th season (in 2003), the rules were changed to allow contestants to remain on the show as long as they continued to win.

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Jennings#Streak_on_Jeopardy!


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2019)

James *$2,323,971*
Day 30


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2019)

The IRS is overjoyed.


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2019)

Jeopardy will most likely lose their game show host to cancer soon and James will either bankrupt them or cause fans to lose interest causing ratings to drop. I've stopped watching. It's not a game. It's now a questions & answers show. People can find that on google.

I don't think anyone is "going to catch him" except a lightening strike. He has a unique combination of talents, genes, and skills he was not only born with but has made it his life to perfect while focusing on winning strategies in Vegas and horse tacks.


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2019)

Alex Trebek gave a positive update about his cancer treatment the other day. (btw, Idoubt that James or any other player will ever bankrupt the show/network :laugh: )

[video]https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jeopardy-alex-trebek-cancer-update[/video]


----------



## terry123 (May 30, 2019)

Loved Alex's update and wish him the best!  Still love to  watch James!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> The IRS is overjoyed.



He is  donating a good deal of his winnings to charity.


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Loved Alex's update and wish him the best!  Still love to  watch James!!



Me too! :yes:


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2019)

That's an amazing update for stage 4 pancreatic cancer. "Almost in remission". Good to hear!


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2019)

James *$2,382,538*
Day 31


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2019)

I am so mad, I was really looking forward to watching it tonight, but the show was preempted by a weatherman yammering on about a tornado that _might _come to Virginia. I don't know if it ever did, but they cancelled every show until around 8:30 and devoted several hours to showing radar maps and talking about taking shelter if it comes to your location. All we got here was ordinary rain. But they cancelled Jeopardy in the whole Washington, DC area.

I presume he won again?


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2019)

Sunny, yeah, James' current numbers are in my post #49.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> He is  donating a good deal of his winnings to charity.


That is one way to reduce one's debt to the IRS.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2019)

dup.... below


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I am so mad, I was really looking forward to watching it tonight, but the show was preempted by a weatherman yammering on about a tornado that _might _come to Virginia. I don't know if it ever did, but they cancelled every show until around 8:30 and devoted several hours to showing radar maps and talking about taking shelter if it comes to your location. All we got here was ordinary rain. But they cancelled Jeopardy in the whole Washington, DC area.
> 
> I presume he won again?



Reminds me of the weatherman rant in Dayton on Monday.   It was Bachorette vs Tornado there.


----------



## applecruncher (May 31, 2019)

James *$2,462,216*
Day 32


----------



## applecruncher (May 31, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> That is one way to reduce one's debt to the IRS.



It's one way to reduce one's debt in general and have some left over.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2019)

Seems like folks would get tired of watching the same guy every show.


----------



## terry123 (May 31, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Seems like folks would get tired of watching the same guy every show.


Not tired at all.  Love seeing how far he can go!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Seems like folks would get tired of watching the same guy every show.



Oh Jim,  James has quite a following of fans .... :happy:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Not tired at all.  Love seeing how far he can go!!



Ditto. Looks like James will break Ken Jennings' record in next couple of days.

As far the whiners, nobody is forcing them to watch or read about him. Duh.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Seems like folks would get tired of watching the same guy every show.


I am. And I feel sorry for the other 2 contestants who came all that way, prepared, hopes up, only to be doomed from the beginning...never to have a fair chance again. Breaks my heart for them. I assume they were chosen to be on the show long before they knew about James. Apparently, I'm in the minority here. Sorry.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

Lara said:


> I am. And I feel sorry for the other 2 contestants who came all that way, prepared, hopes up, only to be doomed from the beginning...never to have a fair chance again. Breaks my heart for them. I assume they were chosen to be on the show long before they knew about James. Apparently, I'm in the minority here. Sorry.




Lara, I'm just in awe of someone who can know so much about so many subjects.  He told Alex that questions about Opera would be his weakness, but one day when the topic came up, he breezed thru them. 

Everyone that is a contestant has the same fair chance to answer the questions.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2019)

There are many reasons to feel sorry for people. TV game show contestants who don't win aren't on my list.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Lara...Everyone that is a contestant has the same fair chance to answer the questions.


I understand but James seems to have an ability far and above anything anyone else has. Beyond a high IQ. Perhaps a photographic memory? I'm no medical science expert but it just makes me wonder what the possibilities are. He's so advanced that it's no contest. I'm not saying it's not fair for him to be there, but I am saying the others haven't got a fair chance against him to win.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> As far the whiners, nobody is forcing them to watch or read about him. Duh.


I checked all the posts and I seem to be the only one who would come the least bit close to your criticism. I'm not watching the show but I used to. And I have an opinion which is the whole point of forums. No need to get ugly...it's just a game show :laugh:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

Interesting  from Wikipedia ....


Holzhauer was raised in Naperville, Illinois and born to a German immigrant father.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] As a child, he was known as Jamie. In 1989, when he was 4, his teacher was astounded by his arithmetic abilities and developed advanced classwork just for him. At age 7, he was moved up to a fifth-grade math class, and at his mother’s urging he skipped second grade. He consistently got A’s on math tests and competed on the Naperville North High School math team. Despite high marks on individual tests, *he was a C student overall, as he often skipped class and homework on the grounds that he could use the time more productively, such as playing **online poker**. Holzhauer memorized obscure **baseball and professional wrestling statistics, prompting his parents to reprimand him for “wasting his life” learning about sports.*[SUP]*[*9][/SUP]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Holzhauer


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2019)

Lara said:


> I checked all the posts and I seem to be the only one who would come the least bit close to your criticism. I'm not watching the show but I used to. And I have an opinion which is the whole point of forums. No need to get ugly...*it's just a game show* :laugh:



Check again.
Actually, you're not the only one...here or elsewhere.
And you're right... it's just a game show, so the whining and complaining about a current winner and *sorrow and heart-breaking for non-winners is kinda strange.*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2019)

I think it's fascinating. It will really be interesting to see how far he will go. Some day, he will be tripped up; nothing lasts forever!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah, it's gonna happen.

I was never a regular Jeopardy watcher, but I do remember tuning in when Ken Jennings was on.  He was on for *3x* as long as James, but I don't remember nearly as much resentment (and I'm referring to online comments aside from SF and also TV commentary - although most TV commentary is pro-James. ) I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm reading opinions but did not sense any "whining"or "complaining".


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm reading opinions but did not sense any "whining"or "complaining".



Okay.  Yeah.  So everybody is cheering James on and LOVING IT!!!!   :clap:  Woo hoo!!
Everyone is bustin' their buns to run to their TV and toss more luv at James.  
Um hmmm.
Glad that's cleared up.

:lofl:

ETA:  by the way, SeniorForums is not the _only_ site on the internet that discusses Jeopardy and James Holzhauer.  That's not opinion, it's a fact.  Just sayin'


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm reading opinions but did not sense any "whining"or "complaining".


Thank you RadishRose. I agree.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2019)

I didn't realize James tested for years and auditioned multiple times before finally getting on the show.

https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/new...deo_8fc16216-11bf-5907-bf55-5b80a702fec3.html


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2019)

Uh oh
Story circulating that James is taken down today Monday.
Having trouble posting link from my phone.
Might be rumor.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2019)

Apparently there's been a leak.

If accurate, James will be defeated today. I can't understand him making a (relatively) low wager on Final Jeopardy.

Video can be seen here:

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/see-it-viral-clip-shows-jeopardy-star-james-holzhauers-defeat


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Apparently there's been a leak.
> 
> If accurate, James will be defeated today. I can't understand him making a (relatively) low wager on Final Jeopardy.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/see-it-viral-clip-shows-jeopardy-star-james-holzhauers-defeat




After reading your post AC,  I started looking around and saw that leak on other news sources.   Bummer.
The show is aired in our area at 1PM  Central Time,  so will have the answer in a few hours.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2019)

I am a fan of Jeopardy but I find it boring now.  The other contestants are being thrown to the lions.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2019)

The leaked footage looks 100% real to me. James loses and then walks over to Emma and gives her a high five. But James' final bet was the first time he had bet that low...only 1,399 of his total when his total was 23,400. It's very strange that he did that. Jeopardy isn't stepping forward to say the clip isn't real. Emma's final total beat James by a margin that was double to James' beginning total. The win was not even close.

Spoiler: Here's the leaked clip for those who want to see it. You have to scroll almost all the way down to see it and then enlarge it... 

[video]https://deadline.com/2019/06/jeopardy-james-holzhauer-leaked-footage-winning-streak-spoiler-1202625879/[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2019)

Error/delete


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2019)

The run is over ... only one question was missed in the entire show by all three contestants! ... Emma, the librarian,  was  in control most of the game.  James high-fived  her at the end.  He looked resigned early on ...??


https://nypost.com/2019/06/03/who-is-new-jeopardy-champ-emma-boettcher/


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> The run is over ... only one question was missed in the entire show by all three contestants! ... Emma, the librarian,  was  in control most of the game.  James high-fived  her at the end.  He looked resigned early on ...??
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/06/03/who-is-new-jeopardy-champ-emma-boettcher/


 Yeah!! Now others will get to play. He did well, but it's over...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow, what a game!  Good players.

I still don't understand James' low wager.  Would have liked for him to stay a couple more days until he broke Ken's record, which he almost did.  He had a GREAT run.

Bye, James.  I'm sure he'll do the talk shows.

Go, Emma!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

What I don't want to see happen now,  is Emma go out in one or two shows.   That would taint her beating James.:2cents:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, what a game!  Good players.
> 
> I still don't understand James' low wager.  Would have liked for him to stay a couple more days until he broke Ken's record, which he almost did.  He had a GREAT run.
> 
> ...



I think he threw it.  That wager was not his style.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I think he threw it.  That wager was not his style.



He just wasn't at a point to beat her in final jeopardy.   If he had taken his total and doubled it, it would still fall short of what she could wager.  And she bet just enough to overtake him if he had thought about doing that.  She was in control at the final question.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> He just wasn't at a point to beat her in final jeopardy.   If he had taken his total and doubled it, it would still fall short of what she could wager.  And she bet just enough to overtake him if he had thought about doing that.  She was in control at the final question.



Bonnie, you are exactly right. Now I finally understand it. Emma was in control, so James focused on eliminating the other player.

Jeopardy requires:
Knowing the correct answers
Having skill with the buzzer
Quickly calculating the best wager


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2019)

Jeopardy executive producer says they think they know who leaked the clip and are dealing with it appropriately.

Hope this link works:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...ames-holzhauer-episode-is-in-big-trouble/amp/


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Bonnie, you are exactly right. Now I finally understand it. Emma was in control,* so James focused on eliminating the other player.*
> 
> Jeopardy requires:
> Knowing the correct answers
> ...



Yes, we know that was what the $1399 was about, to ensure not falling to 3rd place.  Takes so much quick thinking all around trying to second guess the competition.  

A side note .. He said that on the first day on the show he wore a sports coat ... big mistake! ... slower to the buzzer wearing that.


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> He just wasn't at a point to beat her in final jeopardy.   If he had taken his total and doubled it, it would still fall short of what she could wager.  And she bet just enough to overtake him if he had thought about doing that.  She was in control at the final question.


James absolutely could have beat Emma in final jeopardy by a landslide depending on what they both wagered...and if Emma answered the final question wrong and James had answered correctly. 

Emma had at 26,600 total to wager with going into the final Jeopardy question

James had 23,400 total to wager with going into the final Jeopardy question

Neither knew whether or not the opponent would answer the question correctly or not when they made their wager. 

For instance:

If James had wagered 23,000 (but he only wagered 1,399) and answered correctly he would have had a FINAL total of 46,400 (23,400 *+* 23,000)

If Emma had wagered 20,201(which she did) BUT got the question wrong, she would have had a FINAL total of 6,399 (26,600 *- *20,201)

James would have won by a landslide.

With this said, however, James also had to consider the 3rd player's total. I don't remember that guy's total but I don't think it was much of anything to factor into James' or Emma's wager.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

Lara said:


> James absolutely could have beat Emma in final jeopardy by a landslide depending on what they both wagered...and if Emma answered the final question wrong and James had answered correctly.




Did you watch the show Lara?    ...Not impossible, but not probable,  with the question asked and her background.   

I understand what you are saying,  and that has happened on many previous shows.  However,  this show was not like other shows ... 
 .. *all three of them were hitting bulleyes the entire time!   * (Third player had $11,000 going to final.)  
They all got the final question right.

Since she didn't miss any questions going  into final jeopardy,  and  with that assumption,  James  did the only thing he could do.
It all played out like James assumed it would.     And his $1399 wager was to ensure 2nd place.


----------



## Lara (Jun 5, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Did you watch the show Lara?    ...Not impossible, but not probable,  with the question asked and her background.
> 
> I understand what you are saying,  and that has happened on many previous shows.  However,  this show was not like other shows ...
> .. *all three of them were hitting bulleyes the entire time!   * (Third player had $11,000 going to final.)
> ...


1. Not all of them "were hitting bullseyes the entire time". Just because Emma didn't miss any questions that she attempted to answer during the game show doesn't mean she knew all the answers to all the questions. There were obviously many that she either didn't click the buzzer quickly enough or just didn't know the answer.

2. Jeopardy contestants are required to write their wagers down BEFORE the final Jeopardy question is shown. They don't know ahead of time if their opponents will answer correctly or not. They are given the Topic (not the question) to make their wager ahead of time during the commercial break. Then, after returning from the commercial break, they only have the time during the music to write down the answer the question.

3. I didn't comment on James' strategy because I'm not inside his mind. I posted the facts of the show. I stand by my post. I'm sure James has told the press by now what he was thinking regarding his strategy.


----------



## Lara (Jun 5, 2019)

...and 4. If James is saying he "wanted to ensure 2nd place", then he's pulling everyone's leg...there's more to that story. First, he'd won over $2Million for keeps so money was not the issue. Don't you think he'd be willing to go all-or-nothing and risk all of his $23,400 at a chance to return and beat Ken Jenning's record of all time?! There are no perks for 2nd place. You go home with no more chances to win more money nor win a legacy of being the Jeopardy champ of all time.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 5, 2019)

"[FONT=&quot]Don't you think he'd be willing to go all-or-nothing and risk all of his $23,400 at a chance to return and beat Ken Jenning's record of all time?"

​It's possible his ego doesn't require that.  Another reason why he is so charming.
[/FONT]


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

> Another reason why he is so charming.


  :yes:


James will be back for the Tournament of Champions, although I don't know when that airs.

I found this article interesting: (btw, it takes months for contestants to get paid)

https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/06/james-holzhauer-jeopardy-legacy/591022/

_"It took Jennings 74 wins to make $2.52 million, while Holzhauer made $2.46 million after only 32 victories. If Jeopardy were a job, Holzhauer was more than twice as productive as Jennings."

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 SMgAHfhO/RC9BleIJtb6qPmBI6nxYUsACKsEiZGo/VLO BjiM0j05aqS5DIR1njIPXijzEERATAd1oP3BQMq18S1g8Tg3fc ohT9nJRy9l6vZfcmoNmdiO0FNtmAv8AYKrPWaWv Zy/2rb6v iJKC8zJr7cqusCGjlr6qnPq0 KoqPx8T r2 xNbcFBz3ONyXHzKoW322vM5N/NjSb4LFDZlR26Bzt7KUNJbPhfUs16K2flj5mlh9ht/ESeQsFer6av539C/V0yP8zyaVDBMb8LQFfr0tcOEaFemrh4UTZF27Tr2jFiTiJxF3aO0OwcMUlEfaEGp4GojwngeBBAx0wEgY6BjJCEgBkgESjIsjSlkMiJRkWRpRkMilLIZGlLIsilAZEmAgEgwaxvI0HueigeEIqbY8jokgyC5o13zb6IwPI4IJv5phkia4ZYcePsl8x5IzBg7x7hIYhTE7wOE yajuCAxmMpt J4HKb i7SqcV3TxFfF4/uSVcjLxHaNg BpceJsFTs1 mr4bm/hsvq9/sdFXHzMvFbcrPtmyjg23uqdnVbntWlFfDd/V/0wTW3BQ8TjvcfMlZ0pzteZNt/Uai5cI3uz/Y3F4twFKmYJgvdZo8/0Q65R8W3 eh2dDjvPb9T0DBf4JkCa2KY135e7dE8JlEHWn7yb w4OqPiTYWI/w37seCownkwtafO6v06qqPEcF2rV1x4jhFHF9jsRTaXw17Q2ZY6Sd/w6zf2Ku16uqTwXK9ZVJ4z9TG7oixEEWINrhX4xzwaMY5CDFPtOiiLIngO0HKoYI9o2VGBYFCBYGQAoQGBQlgMDFJ4Qm0uSrisc1oMXI yqN uhWn27spX66EE 3dg4TaNN0Bzo8tFnf9VtS4RSj1KzG6QFXGXORwdyUF1S7O CP4 3yGo7TabOgK7T1OMtrFj4 RZq6intNY Jda8ESDK0YzUllGhGcZrMWOVIYKQhIAUJAKEYDA4angaQ8IwPA8J4DAoQGDSeedx78lzPBJg1AHGRpHQk6nyS5DOCOT9LbkANp98UYGtyri8bRbZ7mxewuZ8lOdfYs2NRXxePtz9jooS8zIxHaFotTbPN1vZVJ6/TV7RzP/5X7/odFWjLxO1qr9XQOAsqdnVb3tDEF8Fv9Xlk0sFRjHONgSfVZ Z2Szu39ScYSl4VkvUNj1Haw33KtV6G2fOxdr6fZLxbGjQ2Mway75eiu19OgvFuXq nVx53Oz7FdnKdQmpUb/DaQA3QPfqQSNwEW/mC56uxUJQrWGQ1dipShDZnqVLGNYwU6bQ0aWENHosZybeWZbzJ5Y9LE65tBwdl84aVHuDtM o5znWPkSLjr9U1IfaCyqM0G3Aj715qSngWDN7ZdnS8d8xkEDdqQBvtfTVa g1qhLsm9n9jS6frPZy7JvZ/Y4Bwhei2wej2BcosTI1EgNCQhoSEJACKBAkqLeEJvCMjaWIcJA1g 4H091havVvuaTMTV3tyaTMWu43E3Jk ay85MyQqe6NQosEG QcwsUIbE qTrvt98ExMmwWM7skKxp9RKp5R3oulU9joaVTMB0Xo6rFYk0b9VinFNEkLrg64FCMDwPCeAEjAxwmA4CeCWB8qMBgfIn2j7TRe1V8Z4PnaM7FbTpM N4kfhBmeVk5xVe9slH5vf6c/Y6RrbMfE9phEU2ebvoqdnUdPDwJyf0X7/odo1JcmRi9rVqnxPMcBYKlZ1TUS2i 1f u335 50SS4KtOk5xsCVRSlY9stnSFcpeFF2jsh5 KG 5VqGhslzsXK n2PxbGhQ2QwajN1 iu16CC8W5dr0FcedzQpUANAArsKox2SL8KkuEWG0127Dsoh06JJAAkkgAcSdE2lFZYSxFOT4R6n2W2X3dEDWGkCNMxkk p9l5TV3d83I8xZN2zcvUmZhATL78v7LHnqNy5XSsEzMNaGjjBtKj IZN0IarhjoIHOLqS1BD2CKdbDmRmIj0IU1qPUj H9DQw20G5RSI1Gv99PIqzXcpFaypxOD7XYRramdu8 Ic PmvUdK1Lsj7N XHyNnpWoc4uuXlx8jnnlasjVbBJUSIMpZI5FKAyNKWRZGlIWSXCMzPAmN8zCraqzsrbOGon2VtmJtunnqlrT7Lysp5yzzsn3MkPZSsfwEnkuPt0dPwzZr4DsFWcRIhc3enwdFpscmxif8NHkagHrKh IwP2CfmYuP7C1WawQNSPp5KS1KE9Kzn9q7EfSPi46rvXYpHCypxNvDFvdgWzDhvBhbnTLXl1s0OnWvLgOto1xQngBQjAYHDU1EeCQMU1EmohBil2ElEMMUuwl2j5U 0eDh8ZtWtU J5jgLD0C8tb1LUT2T7V6R2 /P3PBKKRWpUHO0BP3xVOMZTltudYVTn4UaFDYrz8RA9yrlfT7JeLYvV9OnLxPBpYfY9Nuozdfor9XT6o87mhV0 qPlkvNogaABXFWo7JFtVpcBCmpdhLsDbTUlEmokjWqaR0SDhSwSwXNksmtTHF4VfWPtok/gVdc8US R6zhq2UBgjT0HALxlzPNVrcq4apnJPMrJlyay2SNWgRlTWDnLOSLEEJNjiZWLgXUDqmYxr/xGg73W6q1TLc4Xx90xu1TwXvE6EetvaDK9R0f K/kHSv4z RzLivQNm62NKQgSUhDEoyRGlLICSELNF1w1Me6qSfocr491csk/Y7CtqVi5wnK2fMnVeNveEYenWXk9LwQFtFRZewatKrB0QmRaJH1SUMEsGRjbqBNI4ztjTaaN9Q6fe6s6fxFfUeE4jYtcuc4boPzC9N0qObH8h9MWbH8jaDFvqJu9oQYpdpJRCDE 0aiEGKSiSUQgFJIlgJMY0p5AUpZA5/D7JY3dJ5rEr0Fced/mYVegrj5ZLzKMaBXI1pcF2NeCZtNdVA6qBIGKfaT7RFqGgwKEYDAoTwMIIGJAzX7KsJxLIExc8hoT7qh1KcY0PPmUOpb0M744pn4TJMiAvI2vCMGpZYezG/FH5j7rMnyaK4NEVA0Qbc9yBckLjPqoEuDNxzw6zb/ALJNE0cttyuWVKU2GafRWtOsle97GRtOsHOqGdNOZzD916npOVN/IfTMq1v4GTK3cm1kSQDIASAEgQkAC/QqFizFr4EZ7xaLHYevDqr3Wa1rQTuvP0XitRDyPP6d4y2dWe1dCnE5/ISIVb2LZZd69Dodl7bpVmyx08tD6LnKLXJOLUuCPa/aKnQBzTP5QJKIxchSl2mA3tTSfJyPB5iFJ0Y8yKv BhdpcSKlIuYZgz6QutK7ZYIXNShscr2cjvH/AOX9QvTdGXvy SOvSUvaS R0UL0Ox6DApQGRSjIZFKWQyKU8hkeUx5GlAsilLIslcMXFROKiG1qkkSSDDVLBNIRQDBSIjJAJACQApSyLJ0HY2i19VwdYgNcD XK4GfIwsDr eyDXq/0Kes4X5nV0GsBdUYQZJ HSYMxwvPovOWz9xGTXD32QYx9UNDaDC9x/myNHNz/whVY9snud5J RSo4HaT3AVDTp3 EVS8AR0XV9i4IQTxlmjtChWZhgWEOrFwkkw0lxyFo4NvZcU4uW52efIwcXUx9EN7yjUc1xiKUEtiBJE2En2XdVwZwcpZ9TDx KdWIBJMOAGZpa4HQhw3EKdcVFkJ5cdyniREg65onfYfuF6jpWcS9Ni706LUG/UghbGDREgBJDGQISAHhAYHawkwNTYeajZtBt gS4bOk2V2bDDXoWcDULgSYBbDcswOMrwtlraTMSFaTZKezmLcHMFZtAGwFJk2/mcRJnlC5KyPmiUoN8PBqbD7PChWY7O50zY/5b9b/NQlPuJqOEFjdiMr1nvdNnDwgxIGokaTfRKE 0co5RiVOyVdp8NdzvEPC9pLcsRlg6HmF0d0X5HONWPMi2xsfuaR08WsaIqm5SCcEonO7F2cRTLxpBJG/VoBPoVu9Juxqu31T/AHO3T49kl8S0vWG2KEgFCYCSAdMBQjAYHDVLAYHyJ9o 0hC4nNEgCkiaQSkSAKiRYKREZIQijIAyo5IiQBt9kcU2niAXCQ5j2R/mFvksnrVUp6bMfJ5/Lgr6uLdeV5HU4 tTpFrKYgSTIu0y5xzTzzyvH47q8ehlxb9plnR4FwIF9yprk6yJNoPaxvh1Oka216LpgjHLMfa7iMODzB8gZTwdPMnw1XPSaXFwJaDvv1HFRyyLjucn2qFNjC8Rmmx0J6rtRmUiFqwjmMaRmPmT1JJIXtOkxfsXJ bf7F3RQxUV4WpguYFlTwGB8qMDwPkR2j7RxTUuwfYEGJqI 0nwYAewnTO2emYLhqo/6E8f L/QjbH3JfI7d9QNxEts1zQfPM4EewXz/wDkMb Y2KuLa1sm53DiuLSJYKmzNp0jWIc5ocBds3bf ymoYW5zlLyM vtmm2sctRrnFwaGDeSVHsZJSXBsMxzXMkHyO5IkkcV2rx8iArFEdzlc8EWy8IGYarU0zUwPMvF/YD pXumNy1sMer/Qs6Ze9FGTC9ybAsqaQYHyp9o8DhiO0O0LKpYJYQk9g2GLku4TYBeouRHuI2rkiCJApk0IoBgEqJEElLJEaVHIsjEpZEMgQ4CaQ0iVgUnFNYfB07crDOnw 0W1mBpbFRslxAs7TxdfqvFdR6fLSze Yvj9mY op9lNLyOpwj4iOCwfMQ IwD6zHOD8jz8BicrBym839uC7QeN2RlJLY5bbFPaIHcAZmNj IAYeJ4biu3 mtznmTZq7ONRtICofENfX yrSw2dzlO0VTOQ2fxT6A/qQr ionbPtgsv/ADc5uDsaijMyr31NKqgoLhGxXX2RUV5Dhi69p07QsifaS7RZU8DwPCeAwJIBIASANmjtQv7sEQ5sgu/MPDu42XjOpdNemzNPMW9vVGPqaHU01wdAGEAVHyQBNrgczyWHy8HHJjY7AYfFeJmYPIltZlN5sJmS0Q5sNI8uSsRk47EXFS5Y2ztl4bCHO8ONRpu97HsA0N8w5t14hQnOUthqKjwaxbnBqU9HX5HmDvC4 eB5OK20Dv1LloaWt2TUI ZxacpY9S2/FONJtKAAHFxg6mIHoF6rpnSvwrc5vMnt8kben0rr3lyV4WzhFzCFKMoMoYvS7iLkDnUe4XcISnuw3YQpFPskyXY2EKCkqvUaqDFIKagkSUEio1VUV0FKZIYlGSLAJUSIJUSIkAJIBBMA2hSSJokAU0joX9mMIdn/AAwZ5gQD6EhYXXLYOtV ecmTr9RBzVS55fw B3mzAHNv X6rxMo4ZXzsV6 CxTjmp4ltInRvd5oG4SXfou0O3HBHC8ytjMPtINg4qiQBf GZJ53EKfueg 2PqV9kUa2V4qva4yTmbIABGl98j3XKeM7CWy3OTxNTNUed0wOkn9l67/8APU4jOx/BF/p8M90vyAhekwaQkAJIBkAMgBJCEgBkgDpVC0hw3GY48lT6hp/b0SgueV80cNTU7K2kd9snaDX0rcPYr57KLjLcxost7HxtWgMrC3JeGkQRNz7k pXVTY7KqZ7tYY22cZVrgsqZMjj4mgTmEzB4iw9FCUxwrqhvHkq7WxjW09YtHkAuUU2xPY83xOMFatb4Wr0XSIduojn4/oLSvv1ESyXr2PcehyIAlHvMMSYQolNVtjVbfIQoBSVSJqpBhgU1BIkopBAKWCWB0DGTEJAikFSRUQigAUhDFIiwUhCQAkgCAUkSSJqbJsFNbbsmsJZZpYbZbpmoC1ut7E8uSparXQrjiDy/0MvXdThXHtqeZfp/c1tkuBzNIBt8OlgdPkvPWRd0ZLzPNRt7bFOX5/mT7P2k2hU7p7rD4HHezdPMaELDtrb3wbMJpo6fCVWPEg2K4cHQj2jRZBlx6Wj0RkEcltTazKLKjAfEWgAb7z9F2hBzaOdk1E5//wCOQ0O1EkFw0Dhq3qNOcL3vS/Zx06hF7rn5mp0 6qdSUHv5 oC0S MgBIASAFCMBgWVHaGB8qMDwJPYNhZknJITaQtl7f7iqZvTJgxuMCfqvE9UrrsvlKs83qL4O6ThweibN2th3tDs7SD0WP2NPcl3prYj2ptnDsBOdtlHslJ7D70lueZbf28/EvyUpyC3XiVcrqVazIqTsc3hFXFMFCk3iXtJ4m4J9gVd0UnK7uXkc75OqvZ4Ze2TtBr/AAE IaHTMOPXkvVdP10bl7Ob95fc3ul9RV0VXZ4vL4/3NKFqm2JACQISBiTASAGQISQikqhUGKQDFAhkhChGBYCZSJMAEngBJSeEssUsRWZPBpYbYVVwkgNH8xg mqqT11EPPPyKVvU9PXsnn5Gxhuz1Jvxvc7kPCP1KpWdUm/AkjPs6xY/BFL7l9lNlO1NrW8wPF/qN1Qt1FlnieTNt1Ft3jk3/AJ6FXGvzi64tnDBQ2dVy1Wg2nw unvCnW8SIzWUSdq8FmZ3jRJbqBrH13enBK6ju95ckqL 33Xwc/gdrVWCabzHDUW5FZ0q4vlGnGxpbDYjtHXc3MXxbSPZc1VF7YG7ZHP0MS rULnEmLk89wV2qtZ2Kdtmx0HZra Sq6n EhvrkbNt95VmMnGTwcItrdG1Xp0XGSMs72QL8wbekLQr6jbDZ7mlT1a tYl73z5 oR7OvImm9juROV3091fr6lVLxJo1Kus0S2mmvujMr4ZzDD2lp5iP7rQhOM1mLya1dkLF3QeV8CKVPKJ5Qxel3C7hsyWRdwoKMNhhsCoQNT5KrdqqavFLf0W7Kl soq8Ut/RbmXjsfAJ0G7msHVa6dzwto n7nntXr53vC2j6fuH2ewPf03gfHJe3mB4S32nzWfd7kIS9clbTvuco/IpVaTmkgyCLEXF1z5OrWCFlJz3ZR68EniKyCWWdFgMI2m35lV/eslhcs7pKCyzA25iO8dN4bZo 963I6eOlp358/mY9mod9nwKGGec3mqSk1hrk7p h1uB2hIAeb8ePVei0XVoySjds/Xy/M9HoesLChf9f3NAGVtxkpLK3RvRnGa7ovKEmSEgQkDEgQyAEgRThVcFXAsqMBgfKn2hgOjQLjA/ZcrbIVLumzhqNRXRHumzWwWx2nxPMjgLep1WVf1TyrX5sxr sN7VLHxf7GvQaxgORgb019TdZluonZ43kyrr7LnmbyC6tyXFs5D97J0 /sJMCGpU1SAEVGuGYTGlxeRqCNx5JgVa9GTIsRceWiaeBYN9jg5gMWcLjrqD7q4nlFZ7M5XbmwC0OqUeZc3cba/v8ANcLaFLcsU6hx2fBw7arqhNMwwTBJI3bm8SqsaGnuWJXZRrYfCtYMrf3J5qylhYKzZQDHd6MupAI6glc5eInHg6/BtDmy43AvwEb cJ5EyTDY4s3mSnkC8NqteMtRocN8j3XSu6dbzF4OlVs6pd0HhkFXZDKl6Lv6HH5O vqtfT9Ri9rfqbml6un7t/1X9UZdakKZLX EjUHVaU9Rp60nKSNier01aUpTX6lOvtFjdLrNu6zFbVRz8X xmX9aitqo/m/2KFfbBKyrtffbtKW3otkZF vvu8UtvThGdWx7sw/LF RVPJUKGMxJd03BGRZOj7G18j6XMOB8yXfoFa1dWdHGXoR01mNQ16nT9pNkCr/EYBmj/V 6yK59vJqyjk53D4V1OQWkE62Tk1IIxwBjcTIy7vmvQdO0Xso 0mvef2/uY u1XtH7OPC 5z 0X6DjdR6hPiP5nPTLlkWDdfms0tI0KmMa2035XQGS9hceRvhWKNVbS8wlj9Pod6NTbS81ywatDHg6 o0W5pusRl7tyx8Vwbul62m 25Y K/qi4DOi24yUllcG7GcZrui8oSZISAGQISBEC4HEZACKQi9g2wyeJXneoXd9zXktjyHU73be/Rbfua D3RwWayiSDfoojBi48t6Yx8t/L6pCI3GyAEyDNhO8xe30QMF4TEWqO0qVOk41Xhoa628uzXAaNXEkOsFZqexwsW5zWP7S1S8F9Esw5MDO2cw1LnTYmPw6dV2hNeZKuKXJidsKDD3PcsAFRsgAReSDm52mN10rYpHaTKmGrupQysbaB50HU8PdV0czo8HswNPeSCS0ttp F1jvEOCjOONwUvIt0wLCLSR5QVzJEGNYBedTEep/RAAU0DKWP2kaVmugwSjI0jAr7QJMyoZGUqtclAiPP5pABUeTqmAASA19n7SYC1o1aGkONpeCDHqtWN1dtXsPhz8Sr2ShP2nxPXMGymaBrFw7rIX5vyholwPAiDI5Lzcqpxs9m1ubsLIyh3p7Hlu2e1lesSyjNOncAD4yP5nbrbh7rYq0kYeFZfr xnW6iUvPCKOFxDiMr9QJHEtWrTZJrtnyjOshFbx4KWMdLj6ffusnUz77G/yLdS7YJEACrnQPK07oPEfRMCcYjggCahjiN6eR5NHD7T5qddk4PMXglCyUHmLx8jSo7VG/TjwWvpusThtbuvXz/ua l6xZDa33l9/7lPG9pcphtOeBzWPou9nW1/JD6ss2ddS8EPqZlbtNWOmVvQT81Tn1jUS4wvyKNnWtRLjCKFbadZ3xVHesfJU56y fim/8 RSs1l8/FNndr157UZAhioTmoxcvQ43WezrlP0RqU22yryU5ZeWeHbb3Zcw7vD7ei5MA 8g yQwqZuLIANhF/v71QBCQPsoATHxbhb78kDEXE/fBAh8BDazTkDyQ5rZyyCYdIJ0 FdanuQnxsT9sK8YY97TEOcxoM5ok66WtN1ZWMnKC95HK1aLTiMJTDYBZmyybd65r3MJO8AxqbItW6R3lsehOwbN7GCP5R9FDBXyY 2MMxrW5GhviJsIFxw8gudnBOHJg5rjquJ1INqOsznUH x5/RIY1IwOiAOU25WJrOG6BHSP7qLGjNYVEB0AM5ACIQAMJoC7gcMHMIgXJE7 S2NLp4zox6lK6xxsL2xq Iod5TDyKVRhY9syC08AdDbXgTxRXpJd8XZvjgk9QlFqPmSFzRMAaEmyv 7HgqLuk9ytVw Vucxm16cui42wUIOb5OkJ90u1cGYvPNmkItSGA4bkCHDUAIhADgc0APXrGI3JpjD2fhhWcKeaJ363VrSaf29nZnB30tKvsVbeMm/R7L0x8TnO9luQ6LUvE2/sb8OiUrxNsv0djUG6Uwet/mrkOn6eHEfruXa naaHEF ZahWMFnAoRgMD0xcRuIPoVT11ihS167GZ1W6MNO4vl7GswjMOC8uzySLDW69VFjGqt8JPC/pf9EhklPXySAINsT98P0QBFlumADhDuo9wgCQBAAvdEPA Etd1ymY9AQpQeGJrIXbgd46hRHwkOeeYgRfyJV2CyQqW5yvajEmjiqVZtywMcNPE1v5huJAg9UreTo1yj0apjWw1wlxeA5jRckRM8hfVQKxlbVdVIa54a1smGC5mNS71tzXOzgnDkwiPEuJ1Ku0h/9X cn0Y76qIyDFPhvVMTOQ2lUmoTzjyFlAZANet0hhwgBEIAZADIA0tl/CesjmNPmD6Ld6fLNWDP1S94vVOf3qrrK6FTZO6BNh7ppZDOCvtWpaOJVLqVmKsep30scyyZCwDRClAEbeKYBoASTABzkwInXTAlwNI94zJObMI6gyrGkU3dDs5yjrTGTsj2c5WD0Ry9ue9GQMgkrjlnHdj92U1FsO1svbMo2fxIH/JYXV24zgvLB5rraatjF8Y/qT0STI3jRY75MTyLVN8tbKTGO8jKeiQ2Dg3SwdI04GP0SGyaLef7piGYgBqwlpgX3GN6AImvFigAnumQgCKiO8LSbmmGs5ju85DgejrrRo3jkcEjlu19Vz8RU8JIaQA4BxBhxL3gAXmALx04cb5PhIR2vYN2bCMcZzAGnJ/LTJa2OAygHzKjHg4T5LfaF0MaOZ SjZwEOTmD8ZXA7FbGCX0 Aa8nqSwD5OSApbWflA5IA5BzuKgSAI9kICVAChIBJgRnNOsJ5EX9mVCTB0DbcvE50eritXpj5RU1SWEzawVRjajXVGZ2AjMyYzcpA4303LStjKUWovDKsWk8ixlRpeSxuVpJLWzmyg7p32U4JxSTeWRk02Yu03 KOA axepTzNR9C9pY4jkpBZxaGfwQASAEEABUdAQAINkDGiUxEmGrmm9r26tMjnyPku nudNisXkdKrJVTU48rc77DVw9jXjRwn6jyNl7WqxWQU1wz3OnujdWrI ZIpnYxHdqKO4PPkPqsp9Z064T hjPrenXCZE7tWzdTd6hc31upcQf2OT69X5RZ0exMQXAPc0szizTqBqCeqzdfrPxWHjGDH1 u/FTTxhJGm2l4sw81nZKIDW6g7iffRDEgXkgQeiQwNmVLObvDj7 L9UwLpcQB97kAKm66AHc63r80AVd/X570ASbkAS4Iw9wmJbnDr GAWuMDiCwK5pZbOJKPoZW1aQa8uIAOsQDBMwRfQzcc4/KrEkBrdgag7h9MWyVXGJkAPuIjdqq MFexbl/tAJDRzJ9lyt4Cvk5h/xuXA7FbEP8Z5Brfmf QSEYu268tjkUPgPM50KBICoI6JgHSclgCRAAuQAJQBb2afH1afZaXTZYm0VdUswya8a/fFbSM8R3dP1T4AwsQ STxK8vfPvscvibFce2KRGFyJA0 PH5IAdyAHQBXqmTCEDDA4pgGkBCTdSGdh2Xr5qOXex0eREj3ler6TZ3UY9Gep6JZ3UuHo/1/wAZsLTNk4pvZqvwaP6l5VdJ1L8l9TyK6NqfPH1J6HZioHAvLYkSATJEiQnLpN0IuUmsLcLOk21QdkmttzvsQwRLd1/v0VDJjloOyifsc1yZIasIc1wuCIPXcVIPMes8QJ 96QGTs2oO9qibSD/6/sgEbLwEAPTAQA1Rth0 aAIC2fmEAMxxQBG9 UtcCAWuGukOlt Qn2XWmWJoaK 0TItbSNPCTGsC7TPvzWhLcb35LPYZ2WpVbpLWkDhlceO7 JK4SW5xtNjbplzOQcfkq9oq0cz I9Y /RcToZ2MfJc7iZ8hYewnzSGc1tI LfpvSfAeZngJDDIsogQUSpATpAOgAEAT4N0PaeceoIVvRS7bkcb1mtm2fv3XoUzMI8U/LTJ6Ae646mz2dUpHSqPdNIwXFeZSNUGrwHn0QAQdCAAdUQABqFMCKboETtbGpSGO4pjAITEbvZCrFR7OLZ82n6OK3OiT9 UPzNrolmLpR9V n/LOpXoj1ASYxnNJFuR9CCqHUrVClr12MfrVyhp 3zk/ TUq0JaCNY1 q8jk8kw6BkQeiBlXE1XUrRmZaDvb yXAGbicNVPjpPJm UnXogOCv2fz95UL2kSAYPQj0shAdO5wlADsIhMBnkfLeUARgX1RkCKqYvxQAFZuZpHER6oTw8gVK9WWtJuSNTvIDczXSdAZgngecaaeVkk9ybsg/wD6qP8As1BeZEGkcp5iDr9Y5zOVnBtbdqeM8mj1ufoqtvIq Dmu8i43T67lyJmfiSA0AbhHpZIZzm0Hy5RYIpOF0hhXQBBvTETNKQwwUAC4e6AHaYvwv6Kdcu2Sl6MUllYN5rpbI339l6dSXLMjtfBS2pUgNb5 gH19lm9Ts2UPzLekjzIy ZWOXRqR3nUoAIoAjemBCSgQLSkgLDSmMYkmyACLYQBf7O1MuIZzzD1af1hafSp9upS9cov9Mn26qH0 qO0XrD2Q6BlnB7/visPq/ij Z5brz/1Y/L pos0HQLz7MUen8XkgBYkfL6oEYrDDHxaCY5aqK5B8GV2NeTTfJJ8QFzNsjbdLn1T9Rs6QbkIRIdPvggYFXTyKYA0tT1SGBV0HX9ExEtPQoAyXj4ujj55/2C0KfBEfmi32Z/8A1j/xO/4hRmc7PCa 0dXdQqtniFHg5itv6j5hc2TM7aBt980ho5uof9x ZUReRDX0QMVE2QAL/iQgDYk BkoTEJ iPMYgkB0nZseF3Ki OXjpj5Lbf8OBnvxS Zh7R P kKlr/wCN SLGm8BSqaDqFRLBIdEkAKbAheUICNyl5CFT1URomCYEjNEvMYqmqYB7IP8A1FL/AMjfmrmg/wC5h8zvpf48P9y/U74L2Z7k/9k=

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUSEhMVFRUXFRcWFhUXFRUVFRUVFRUWFxgXFxUYHSggGBolGxUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAKIBNwMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAEDBAUGB//EAD8QAAEDAgMFBgQEBAUEAwAAAAEAAhEDIQQSMQVBUWFxBhMigZGhMrHR8EJSweEjYoLxB3KSssIkY3OiFDM0/8QAGwEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECBAUDBgf/xAA4EQACAgEDAgMGBAUDBQEAAAAAAQIDEQQhMQUSMkFREyJhcZGhFIGx0TNCweHwI3LxFTRSYqIG/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDlHNifuCvU8FUdtWRPr9 SMgAHfhO/RC9BleIJtb6qPmBI6nxYUsACKsEiZGo/VLO BjiM0j05aqS5DIR1njIPXijzEERATAd1oP3BQMq18S1g8Tg3fc ohT9nJRy9l6vZfcmoNmdiO0FNtmAv8AYKrPWaWv Zy/2rb6v iJKC8zJr7cqusCGjlr6qnPq0 KoqPx8T r2 xNbcFBz3ONyXHzKoW322vM5N/NjSb4LFDZlR26Bzt7KUNJbPhfUs16K2flj5mlh9ht/ESeQsFer6av539C/V0yP8zyaVDBMb8LQFfr0tcOEaFemrh4UTZF27Tr2jFiTiJxF3aO0OwcMUlEfaEGp4GojwngeBBAx0wEgY6BjJCEgBkgESjIsjSlkMiJRkWRpRkMilLIZGlLIsilAZEmAgEgwaxvI0HueigeEIqbY8jokgyC5o13zb6IwPI4IJv5phkia4ZYcePsl8x5IzBg7x7hIYhTE7wOE yajuCAxmMpt J4HKb i7SqcV3TxFfF4/uSVcjLxHaNg BpceJsFTs1 mr4bm/hsvq9/sdFXHzMvFbcrPtmyjg23uqdnVbntWlFfDd/V/0wTW3BQ8TjvcfMlZ0pzteZNt/Uai5cI3uz/Y3F4twFKmYJgvdZo8/0Q65R8W3 eh2dDjvPb9T0DBf4JkCa2KY135e7dE8JlEHWn7yb w4OqPiTYWI/w37seCownkwtafO6v06qqPEcF2rV1x4jhFHF9jsRTaXw17Q2ZY6Sd/w6zf2Ku16uqTwXK9ZVJ4z9TG7oixEEWINrhX4xzwaMY5CDFPtOiiLIngO0HKoYI9o2VGBYFCBYGQAoQGBQlgMDFJ4Qm0uSrisc1oMXI yqN uhWn27spX66EE 3dg4TaNN0Bzo8tFnf9VtS4RSj1KzG6QFXGXORwdyUF1S7O CP4 3yGo7TabOgK7T1OMtrFj4 RZq6intNY Jda8ESDK0YzUllGhGcZrMWOVIYKQhIAUJAKEYDA4angaQ8IwPA8J4DAoQGDSeedx78lzPBJg1AHGRpHQk6nyS5DOCOT9LbkANp98UYGtyri8bRbZ7mxewuZ8lOdfYs2NRXxePtz9jooS8zIxHaFotTbPN1vZVJ6/TV7RzP/5X7/odFWjLxO1qr9XQOAsqdnVb3tDEF8Fv9Xlk0sFRjHONgSfVZ Z2Szu39ScYSl4VkvUNj1Haw33KtV6G2fOxdr6fZLxbGjQ2Mway75eiu19OgvFuXq nVx53Oz7FdnKdQmpUb/DaQA3QPfqQSNwEW/mC56uxUJQrWGQ1dipShDZnqVLGNYwU6bQ0aWENHosZybeWZbzJ5Y9LE65tBwdl84aVHuDtM o5znWPkSLjr9U1IfaCyqM0G3Aj715qSngWDN7ZdnS8d8xkEDdqQBvtfTVa g1qhLsm9n9jS6frPZy7JvZ/Y4Bwhei2wej2BcosTI1EgNCQhoSEJACKBAkqLeEJvCMjaWIcJA1g 4H091havVvuaTMTV3tyaTMWu43E3Jk ay85MyQqe6NQosEG QcwsUIbE qTrvt98ExMmwWM7skKxp9RKp5R3oulU9joaVTMB0Xo6rFYk0b9VinFNEkLrg64FCMDwPCeAEjAxwmA4CeCWB8qMBgfIn2j7TRe1V8Z4PnaM7FbTpM N4kfhBmeVk5xVe9slH5vf6c/Y6RrbMfE9phEU2ebvoqdnUdPDwJyf0X7/odo1JcmRi9rVqnxPMcBYKlZ1TUS2i 1f u335 50SS4KtOk5xsCVRSlY9stnSFcpeFF2jsh5 KG 5VqGhslzsXK n2PxbGhQ2QwajN1 iu16CC8W5dr0FcedzQpUANAArsKox2SL8KkuEWG0127Dsoh06JJAAkkgAcSdE2lFZYSxFOT4R6n2W2X3dEDWGkCNMxkk p9l5TV3d83I8xZN2zcvUmZhATL78v7LHnqNy5XSsEzMNaGjjBtKj IZN0IarhjoIHOLqS1BD2CKdbDmRmIj0IU1qPUj H9DQw20G5RSI1Gv99PIqzXcpFaypxOD7XYRramdu8 Ic PmvUdK1Lsj7N XHyNnpWoc4uuXlx8jnnlasjVbBJUSIMpZI5FKAyNKWRZGlIWSXCMzPAmN8zCraqzsrbOGon2VtmJtunnqlrT7Lysp5yzzsn3MkPZSsfwEnkuPt0dPwzZr4DsFWcRIhc3enwdFpscmxif8NHkagHrKh IwP2CfmYuP7C1WawQNSPp5KS1KE9Kzn9q7EfSPi46rvXYpHCypxNvDFvdgWzDhvBhbnTLXl1s0OnWvLgOto1xQngBQjAYHDU1EeCQMU1EmohBil2ElEMMUuwl2j5U 0eDh8ZtWtU J5jgLD0C8tb1LUT2T7V6R2 /P3PBKKRWpUHO0BP3xVOMZTltudYVTn4UaFDYrz8RA9yrlfT7JeLYvV9OnLxPBpYfY9Nuozdfor9XT6o87mhV0 qPlkvNogaABXFWo7JFtVpcBCmpdhLsDbTUlEmokjWqaR0SDhSwSwXNksmtTHF4VfWPtok/gVdc8US R6zhq2UBgjT0HALxlzPNVrcq4apnJPMrJlyay2SNWgRlTWDnLOSLEEJNjiZWLgXUDqmYxr/xGg73W6q1TLc4Xx90xu1TwXvE6EetvaDK9R0f K/kHSv4z RzLivQNm62NKQgSUhDEoyRGlLICSELNF1w1Me6qSfocr491csk/Y7CtqVi5wnK2fMnVeNveEYenWXk9LwQFtFRZewatKrB0QmRaJH1SUMEsGRjbqBNI4ztjTaaN9Q6fe6s6fxFfUeE4jYtcuc4boPzC9N0qObH8h9MWbH8jaDFvqJu9oQYpdpJRCDE 0aiEGKSiSUQgFJIlgJMY0p5AUpZA5/D7JY3dJ5rEr0Fced/mYVegrj5ZLzKMaBXI1pcF2NeCZtNdVA6qBIGKfaT7RFqGgwKEYDAoTwMIIGJAzX7KsJxLIExc8hoT7qh1KcY0PPmUOpb0M744pn4TJMiAvI2vCMGpZYezG/FH5j7rMnyaK4NEVA0Qbc9yBckLjPqoEuDNxzw6zb/ALJNE0cttyuWVKU2GafRWtOsle97GRtOsHOqGdNOZzD916npOVN/IfTMq1v4GTK3cm1kSQDIASAEgQkAC/QqFizFr4EZ7xaLHYevDqr3Wa1rQTuvP0XitRDyPP6d4y2dWe1dCnE5/ISIVb2LZZd69Dodl7bpVmyx08tD6LnKLXJOLUuCPa/aKnQBzTP5QJKIxchSl2mA3tTSfJyPB5iFJ0Y8yKv BhdpcSKlIuYZgz6QutK7ZYIXNShscr2cjvH/AOX9QvTdGXvy SOvSUvaS R0UL0Ox6DApQGRSjIZFKWQyKU8hkeUx5GlAsilLIslcMXFROKiG1qkkSSDDVLBNIRQDBSIjJAJACQApSyLJ0HY2i19VwdYgNcD XK4GfIwsDr eyDXq/0Kes4X5nV0GsBdUYQZJ HSYMxwvPovOWz9xGTXD32QYx9UNDaDC9x/myNHNz/whVY9snud5J RSo4HaT3AVDTp3 EVS8AR0XV9i4IQTxlmjtChWZhgWEOrFwkkw0lxyFo4NvZcU4uW52efIwcXUx9EN7yjUc1xiKUEtiBJE2En2XdVwZwcpZ9TDx KdWIBJMOAGZpa4HQhw3EKdcVFkJ5cdyniREg65onfYfuF6jpWcS9Ni706LUG/UghbGDREgBJDGQISAHhAYHawkwNTYeajZtBt gS4bOk2V2bDDXoWcDULgSYBbDcswOMrwtlraTMSFaTZKezmLcHMFZtAGwFJk2/mcRJnlC5KyPmiUoN8PBqbD7PChWY7O50zY/5b9b/NQlPuJqOEFjdiMr1nvdNnDwgxIGokaTfRKE 0co5RiVOyVdp8NdzvEPC9pLcsRlg6HmF0d0X5HONWPMi2xsfuaR08WsaIqm5SCcEonO7F2cRTLxpBJG/VoBPoVu9Juxqu31T/AHO3T49kl8S0vWG2KEgFCYCSAdMBQjAYHDVLAYHyJ9o 0hC4nNEgCkiaQSkSAKiRYKREZIQijIAyo5IiQBt9kcU2niAXCQ5j2R/mFvksnrVUp6bMfJ5/Lgr6uLdeV5HU4 tTpFrKYgSTIu0y5xzTzzyvH47q8ehlxb9plnR4FwIF9yprk6yJNoPaxvh1Oka216LpgjHLMfa7iMODzB8gZTwdPMnw1XPSaXFwJaDvv1HFRyyLjucn2qFNjC8Rmmx0J6rtRmUiFqwjmMaRmPmT1JJIXtOkxfsXJ bf7F3RQxUV4WpguYFlTwGB8qMDwPkR2j7RxTUuwfYEGJqI 0nwYAewnTO2emYLhqo/6E8f L/QjbH3JfI7d9QNxEts1zQfPM4EewXz/wDkMb Y2KuLa1sm53DiuLSJYKmzNp0jWIc5ocBds3bf ymoYW5zlLyM vtmm2sctRrnFwaGDeSVHsZJSXBsMxzXMkHyO5IkkcV2rx8iArFEdzlc8EWy8IGYarU0zUwPMvF/YD pXumNy1sMer/Qs6Ze9FGTC9ybAsqaQYHyp9o8DhiO0O0LKpYJYQk9g2GLku4TYBeouRHuI2rkiCJApk0IoBgEqJEElLJEaVHIsjEpZEMgQ4CaQ0iVgUnFNYfB07crDOnw 0W1mBpbFRslxAs7TxdfqvFdR6fLSze Yvj9mY op9lNLyOpwj4iOCwfMQ IwD6zHOD8jz8BicrBym839uC7QeN2RlJLY5bbFPaIHcAZmNj IAYeJ4biu3 mtznmTZq7ONRtICofENfX yrSw2dzlO0VTOQ2fxT6A/qQr ionbPtgsv/ADc5uDsaijMyr31NKqgoLhGxXX2RUV5Dhi69p07QsifaS7RZU8DwPCeAwJIBIASANmjtQv7sEQ5sgu/MPDu42XjOpdNemzNPMW9vVGPqaHU01wdAGEAVHyQBNrgczyWHy8HHJjY7AYfFeJmYPIltZlN5sJmS0Q5sNI8uSsRk47EXFS5Y2ztl4bCHO8ONRpu97HsA0N8w5t14hQnOUthqKjwaxbnBqU9HX5HmDvC4 eB5OK20Dv1LloaWt2TUI ZxacpY9S2/FONJtKAAHFxg6mIHoF6rpnSvwrc5vMnt8kben0rr3lyV4WzhFzCFKMoMoYvS7iLkDnUe4XcISnuw3YQpFPskyXY2EKCkqvUaqDFIKagkSUEio1VUV0FKZIYlGSLAJUSIJUSIkAJIBBMA2hSSJokAU0joX9mMIdn/AAwZ5gQD6EhYXXLYOtV ecmTr9RBzVS55fw B3mzAHNv X6rxMo4ZXzsV6 CxTjmp4ltInRvd5oG4SXfou0O3HBHC8ytjMPtINg4qiQBf GZJ53EKfueg 2PqV9kUa2V4qva4yTmbIABGl98j3XKeM7CWy3OTxNTNUed0wOkn9l67/8APU4jOx/BF/p8M90vyAhekwaQkAJIBkAMgBJCEgBkgDpVC0hw3GY48lT6hp/b0SgueV80cNTU7K2kd9snaDX0rcPYr57KLjLcxost7HxtWgMrC3JeGkQRNz7k pXVTY7KqZ7tYY22cZVrgsqZMjj4mgTmEzB4iw9FCUxwrqhvHkq7WxjW09YtHkAuUU2xPY83xOMFatb4Wr0XSIduojn4/oLSvv1ESyXr2PcehyIAlHvMMSYQolNVtjVbfIQoBSVSJqpBhgU1BIkopBAKWCWB0DGTEJAikFSRUQigAUhDFIiwUhCQAkgCAUkSSJqbJsFNbbsmsJZZpYbZbpmoC1ut7E8uSparXQrjiDy/0MvXdThXHtqeZfp/c1tkuBzNIBt8OlgdPkvPWRd0ZLzPNRt7bFOX5/mT7P2k2hU7p7rD4HHezdPMaELDtrb3wbMJpo6fCVWPEg2K4cHQj2jRZBlx6Wj0RkEcltTazKLKjAfEWgAb7z9F2hBzaOdk1E5//wCOQ0O1EkFw0Dhq3qNOcL3vS/Zx06hF7rn5mp0 6qdSUHv5 oC0S MgBIASAFCMBgWVHaGB8qMDwJPYNhZknJITaQtl7f7iqZvTJgxuMCfqvE9UrrsvlKs83qL4O6ThweibN2th3tDs7SD0WP2NPcl3prYj2ptnDsBOdtlHslJ7D70lueZbf28/EvyUpyC3XiVcrqVazIqTsc3hFXFMFCk3iXtJ4m4J9gVd0UnK7uXkc75OqvZ4Ze2TtBr/AAE IaHTMOPXkvVdP10bl7Ob95fc3ul9RV0VXZ4vL4/3NKFqm2JACQISBiTASAGQISQikqhUGKQDFAhkhChGBYCZSJMAEngBJSeEssUsRWZPBpYbYVVwkgNH8xg mqqT11EPPPyKVvU9PXsnn5Gxhuz1Jvxvc7kPCP1KpWdUm/AkjPs6xY/BFL7l9lNlO1NrW8wPF/qN1Qt1FlnieTNt1Ft3jk3/AJ6FXGvzi64tnDBQ2dVy1Wg2nw unvCnW8SIzWUSdq8FmZ3jRJbqBrH13enBK6ju95ckqL 33Xwc/gdrVWCabzHDUW5FZ0q4vlGnGxpbDYjtHXc3MXxbSPZc1VF7YG7ZHP0MS rULnEmLk89wV2qtZ2Kdtmx0HZra Sq6n EhvrkbNt95VmMnGTwcItrdG1Xp0XGSMs72QL8wbekLQr6jbDZ7mlT1a tYl73z5 oR7OvImm9juROV3091fr6lVLxJo1Kus0S2mmvujMr4ZzDD2lp5iP7rQhOM1mLya1dkLF3QeV8CKVPKJ5Qxel3C7hsyWRdwoKMNhhsCoQNT5KrdqqavFLf0W7Kl soq8Ut/RbmXjsfAJ0G7msHVa6dzwto n7nntXr53vC2j6fuH2ewPf03gfHJe3mB4S32nzWfd7kIS9clbTvuco/IpVaTmkgyCLEXF1z5OrWCFlJz3ZR68EniKyCWWdFgMI2m35lV/eslhcs7pKCyzA25iO8dN4bZo 963I6eOlp358/mY9mod9nwKGGec3mqSk1hrk7p h1uB2hIAeb8ePVei0XVoySjds/Xy/M9HoesLChf9f3NAGVtxkpLK3RvRnGa7ovKEmSEgQkDEgQyAEgRThVcFXAsqMBgfKn2hgOjQLjA/ZcrbIVLumzhqNRXRHumzWwWx2nxPMjgLep1WVf1TyrX5sxr sN7VLHxf7GvQaxgORgb019TdZluonZ43kyrr7LnmbyC6tyXFs5D97J0 /sJMCGpU1SAEVGuGYTGlxeRqCNx5JgVa9GTIsRceWiaeBYN9jg5gMWcLjrqD7q4nlFZ7M5XbmwC0OqUeZc3cba/v8ANcLaFLcsU6hx2fBw7arqhNMwwTBJI3bm8SqsaGnuWJXZRrYfCtYMrf3J5qylhYKzZQDHd6MupAI6glc5eInHg6/BtDmy43AvwEb cJ5EyTDY4s3mSnkC8NqteMtRocN8j3XSu6dbzF4OlVs6pd0HhkFXZDKl6Lv6HH5O vqtfT9Ri9rfqbml6un7t/1X9UZdakKZLX EjUHVaU9Rp60nKSNier01aUpTX6lOvtFjdLrNu6zFbVRz8X xmX9aitqo/m/2KFfbBKyrtffbtKW3otkZF vvu8UtvThGdWx7sw/LF RVPJUKGMxJd03BGRZOj7G18j6XMOB8yXfoFa1dWdHGXoR01mNQ16nT9pNkCr/EYBmj/V 6yK59vJqyjk53D4V1OQWkE62Tk1IIxwBjcTIy7vmvQdO0Xso 0mvef2/uY u1XtH7OPC 5z 0X6DjdR6hPiP5nPTLlkWDdfms0tI0KmMa2035XQGS9hceRvhWKNVbS8wlj9Pod6NTbS81ywatDHg6 o0W5pusRl7tyx8Vwbul62m 25Y K/qi4DOi24yUllcG7GcZrui8oSZISAGQISBEC4HEZACKQi9g2wyeJXneoXd9zXktjyHU73be/Rbfua D3RwWayiSDfoojBi48t6Yx8t/L6pCI3GyAEyDNhO8xe30QMF4TEWqO0qVOk41Xhoa628uzXAaNXEkOsFZqexwsW5zWP7S1S8F9Esw5MDO2cw1LnTYmPw6dV2hNeZKuKXJidsKDD3PcsAFRsgAReSDm52mN10rYpHaTKmGrupQysbaB50HU8PdV0czo8HswNPeSCS0ttp F1jvEOCjOONwUvIt0wLCLSR5QVzJEGNYBedTEep/RAAU0DKWP2kaVmugwSjI0jAr7QJMyoZGUqtclAiPP5pABUeTqmAASA19n7SYC1o1aGkONpeCDHqtWN1dtXsPhz8Sr2ShP2nxPXMGymaBrFw7rIX5vyholwPAiDI5Lzcqpxs9m1ubsLIyh3p7Hlu2e1lesSyjNOncAD4yP5nbrbh7rYq0kYeFZfr xnW6iUvPCKOFxDiMr9QJHEtWrTZJrtnyjOshFbx4KWMdLj6ffusnUz77G/yLdS7YJEACrnQPK07oPEfRMCcYjggCahjiN6eR5NHD7T5qddk4PMXglCyUHmLx8jSo7VG/TjwWvpusThtbuvXz/ua l6xZDa33l9/7lPG9pcphtOeBzWPou9nW1/JD6ss2ddS8EPqZlbtNWOmVvQT81Tn1jUS4wvyKNnWtRLjCKFbadZ3xVHesfJU56y fim/8 RSs1l8/FNndr157UZAhioTmoxcvQ43WezrlP0RqU22yryU5ZeWeHbb3Zcw7vD7ei5MA 8g yQwqZuLIANhF/v71QBCQPsoATHxbhb78kDEXE/fBAh8BDazTkDyQ5rZyyCYdIJ0 FdanuQnxsT9sK8YY97TEOcxoM5ok66WtN1ZWMnKC95HK1aLTiMJTDYBZmyybd65r3MJO8AxqbItW6R3lsehOwbN7GCP5R9FDBXyY 2MMxrW5GhviJsIFxw8gudnBOHJg5rjquJ1INqOsznUH x5/RIY1IwOiAOU25WJrOG6BHSP7qLGjNYVEB0AM5ACIQAMJoC7gcMHMIgXJE7 S2NLp4zox6lK6xxsL2xq Iod5TDyKVRhY9syC08AdDbXgTxRXpJd8XZvjgk9QlFqPmSFzRMAaEmyv 7HgqLuk9ytVw Vucxm16cui42wUIOb5OkJ90u1cGYvPNmkItSGA4bkCHDUAIhADgc0APXrGI3JpjD2fhhWcKeaJ363VrSaf29nZnB30tKvsVbeMm/R7L0x8TnO9luQ6LUvE2/sb8OiUrxNsv0djUG6Uwet/mrkOn6eHEfruXa naaHEF ZahWMFnAoRgMD0xcRuIPoVT11ihS167GZ1W6MNO4vl7GswjMOC8uzySLDW69VFjGqt8JPC/pf9EhklPXySAINsT98P0QBFlumADhDuo9wgCQBAAvdEPA Etd1ymY9AQpQeGJrIXbgd46hRHwkOeeYgRfyJV2CyQqW5yvajEmjiqVZtywMcNPE1v5huJAg9UreTo1yj0apjWw1wlxeA5jRckRM8hfVQKxlbVdVIa54a1smGC5mNS71tzXOzgnDkwiPEuJ1Ku0h/9X cn0Y76qIyDFPhvVMTOQ2lUmoTzjyFlAZANet0hhwgBEIAZADIA0tl/CesjmNPmD6Ld6fLNWDP1S94vVOf3qrrK6FTZO6BNh7ppZDOCvtWpaOJVLqVmKsep30scyyZCwDRClAEbeKYBoASTABzkwInXTAlwNI94zJObMI6gyrGkU3dDs5yjrTGTsj2c5WD0Ry9ue9GQMgkrjlnHdj92U1FsO1svbMo2fxIH/JYXV24zgvLB5rraatjF8Y/qT0STI3jRY75MTyLVN8tbKTGO8jKeiQ2Dg3SwdI04GP0SGyaLef7piGYgBqwlpgX3GN6AImvFigAnumQgCKiO8LSbmmGs5ju85DgejrrRo3jkcEjlu19Vz8RU8JIaQA4BxBhxL3gAXmALx04cb5PhIR2vYN2bCMcZzAGnJ/LTJa2OAygHzKjHg4T5LfaF0MaOZ SjZwEOTmD8ZXA7FbGCX0 Aa8nqSwD5OSApbWflA5IA5BzuKgSAI9kICVAChIBJgRnNOsJ5EX9mVCTB0DbcvE50eritXpj5RU1SWEzawVRjajXVGZ2AjMyYzcpA4303LStjKUWovDKsWk8ixlRpeSxuVpJLWzmyg7p32U4JxSTeWRk02Yu03 KOA axepTzNR9C9pY4jkpBZxaGfwQASAEEABUdAQAINkDGiUxEmGrmm9r26tMjnyPku nudNisXkdKrJVTU48rc77DVw9jXjRwn6jyNl7WqxWQU1wz3OnujdWrI ZIpnYxHdqKO4PPkPqsp9Z064T hjPrenXCZE7tWzdTd6hc31upcQf2OT69X5RZ0exMQXAPc0szizTqBqCeqzdfrPxWHjGDH1 u/FTTxhJGm2l4sw81nZKIDW6g7iffRDEgXkgQeiQwNmVLObvDj7 L9UwLpcQB97kAKm66AHc63r80AVd/X570ASbkAS4Iw9wmJbnDr GAWuMDiCwK5pZbOJKPoZW1aQa8uIAOsQDBMwRfQzcc4/KrEkBrdgag7h9MWyVXGJkAPuIjdqq MFexbl/tAJDRzJ9lyt4Cvk5h/xuXA7FbEP8Z5Brfmf QSEYu268tjkUPgPM50KBICoI6JgHSclgCRAAuQAJQBb2afH1afZaXTZYm0VdUswya8a/fFbSM8R3dP1T4AwsQ STxK8vfPvscvibFce2KRGFyJA0 PH5IAdyAHQBXqmTCEDDA4pgGkBCTdSGdh2Xr5qOXex0eREj3ler6TZ3UY9Gep6JZ3UuHo/1/wAZsLTNk4pvZqvwaP6l5VdJ1L8l9TyK6NqfPH1J6HZioHAvLYkSATJEiQnLpN0IuUmsLcLOk21QdkmttzvsQwRLd1/v0VDJjloOyifsc1yZIasIc1wuCIPXcVIPMes8QJ 96QGTs2oO9qibSD/6/sgEbLwEAPTAQA1Rth0 aAIC2fmEAMxxQBG9 UtcCAWuGukOlt Qn2XWmWJoaK 0TItbSNPCTGsC7TPvzWhLcb35LPYZ2WpVbpLWkDhlceO7 JK4SW5xtNjbplzOQcfkq9oq0cz I9Y /RcToZ2MfJc7iZ8hYewnzSGc1tI LfpvSfAeZngJDDIsogQUSpATpAOgAEAT4N0PaeceoIVvRS7bkcb1mtm2fv3XoUzMI8U/LTJ6Ae646mz2dUpHSqPdNIwXFeZSNUGrwHn0QAQdCAAdUQABqFMCKboETtbGpSGO4pjAITEbvZCrFR7OLZ82n6OK3OiT9 UPzNrolmLpR9V n/LOpXoj1ASYxnNJFuR9CCqHUrVClr12MfrVyhp 3zk/ TUq0JaCNY1 q8jk8kw6BkQeiBlXE1XUrRmZaDvb yXAGbicNVPjpPJm UnXogOCv2fz95UL2kSAYPQj0shAdO5wlADsIhMBnkfLeUARgX1RkCKqYvxQAFZuZpHER6oTw8gVK9WWtJuSNTvIDczXSdAZgngecaaeVkk9ybsg/wD6qP8As1BeZEGkcp5iDr9Y5zOVnBtbdqeM8mj1ufoqtvIq Dmu8i43T67lyJmfiSA0AbhHpZIZzm0Hy5RYIpOF0hhXQBBvTETNKQwwUAC4e6AHaYvwv6Kdcu2Sl6MUllYN5rpbI339l6dSXLMjtfBS2pUgNb5 gH19lm9Ts2UPzLekjzIy ZWOXRqR3nUoAIoAjemBCSgQLSkgLDSmMYkmyACLYQBf7O1MuIZzzD1af1hafSp9upS9cov9Mn26qH0 qO0XrD2Q6BlnB7/visPq/ij Z5brz/1Y/L pos0HQLz7MUen8XkgBYkfL6oEYrDDHxaCY5aqK5B8GV2NeTTfJJ8QFzNsjbdLn1T9Rs6QbkIRIdPvggYFXTyKYA0tT1SGBV0HX9ExEtPQoAyXj4ujj55/2C0KfBEfmi32Z/8A1j/xO/4hRmc7PCa 0dXdQqtniFHg5itv6j5hc2TM7aBt980ho5uof9x ZUReRDX0QMVE2QAL/iQgDYk BkoTEJ iPMYgkB0nZseF3Ki OXjpj5Lbf8OBnvxS Zh7R P kKlr/wCN SLGm8BSqaDqFRLBIdEkAKbAheUICNyl5CFT1URomCYEjNEvMYqmqYB7IP8A1FL/AMjfmrmg/wC5h8zvpf48P9y/U74L2Z7k/9k=_


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 5, 2019)

His strategy as he explained was to play as if Emma would miss the Final Jeopardy question.  But she nailed it.  I doubt he was playing for second place because that's only $2000.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> His strategy as he explained was to play as if Emma would miss the Final Jeopardy question.  But she nailed it.  I doubt he was playing for second place because that's only $2000.



He wanted to win again or _avoid third place_, which is what he did.


Meanwhile, 

Ken Jennings jokes that he has a James Holzhauer voodoo doll:  :laugh:

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jeopardy-icon-ken-jennings-jokes-james-holzhauer-voodoo-doll


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2019)

I watched Jeopardy tonight for the first time in forever.  Sigh....James Holzhauer I'm not.


----------

